# Tripods



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

Well it seems I can't manage to keep myself in a tripod.  If it's not kids stealing the knobs or accidentally falling out of the bed of the truck, it's the plastic threads stipping out of the nipple that connects the head to the legs.

I know, The tripods I've been using are cheap, but really I haven't seen any better in a store, and I really hate to order a tripod over the internet without first fisically touching it.

Wolf Camera carries the same cheapo tripods that Wal Mart does in their stores as does Best Buy.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a store in Knoxville, Lexington or Louisville that might have a selection worth looking at?

Skipper


----------



## Steven Farr (Oct 29, 2004)

*Ha Ha*

I am sorry that I have no help on your issue but I had to tell you what I thought.  When I hit the Wolfe Camera part I thought "What in the heck is Wolfe Camera doing carrying tripod stands."  Then I put 2 and 2 together, got 5, and a good laugh.

Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## slimbo (Oct 30, 2004)

I do a lot of photography and have a lot of stuff and my first question is why are you buying at wolf in the first place.  I get film processed there and I really dont trust them for that.  Go to www.keh.com  a store out of atlanta.  They sell new and used and are very reputable.  I get all my stuff there.  NOTHING LOCALLY.  Nobody can beat there prices.  But you have to know what you are looking for, there descriptions are limited.

as far as tripods..........buy a bogen.  The legs and head come separate usually.  Do your research.  I have a 30-30 head and wish I had a ball head.  BUt I really like my 30-30 too.

slimbo


----------



## Skipper (Oct 31, 2004)

From where I live, Knoxville, TN is an hour and a half drive, Lexington, KY about the same.  We go to Knoxville a lot more than we do Lexington, and the only 2 stores in Knoxville are Wolf and Thompson Photo.  Wolf bought Thompson's store in the mall several years ago, and they kept most of the same employees.  I don't buy a lot from them, but they are one of the few places I can readily go to.  The Thompson store that is left is relatively small and keeps odd hours.  It's hard to catch them open on Saturday.

I've actually got a Bogen video tripod and an old Miller.  I suppose that the ones you are talking about are much much ligher that the video equipment I've got.  I wouldn't want to pack the Bogen very far, and that old Miller is a 2 man project.  What sort of material is your Bogen made of?  Carbon, Aluminum, Steel?  The Bogen I have has a head more designed for video.  It wont' turn for a portrait shot, pan and tilt only.  Bogen does make quality stuff though, their video heads seem to last from now on even with somewhat rough use.

Skipper


----------



## slimbo (Oct 31, 2004)

mine is aluminum.  its not the lightest but its pretty light.  I dont mind carrying it.  llike I said my head is ok, its made for still cameras not video, but its not very fluid, if you know what I mean.  It works really good for "set up" shots, but it will frustrate you if you try to follow something.  Thats why I want a ball head, but theyre not cheap.  As far as the legs, I am completely satisfied.


----------

